# Charity Rides



## Ravenz (4 Dec 2008)

Can we not have a specific forum section for the 'begging bowl' requests from people who have been members for seemingly 1 minute asking for money donations so that they can have a nice jollee riding their bike or whatever in some exotic part of the globe.... I'm fed up of seeing them crop up on such a regular basis.....

sorry for moaning but they said it was gonna snow and it all turned to slush......


----------



## HeartAttack (4 Dec 2008)

Why not do as I do, on forums such as this any begging threads no matter what charity get ignored.

I'm not saying I'm anti charity or anything like that, as I do several events through the year for my chosen charity, and this year I raised £3.2k for the BHF, but I do not whore forums as there are so many others trying to do that and at the end of it all they do is turn everyone off from digging deep in to their pockets.

So no lets not give them a specific forum, rather lets ban the begging bowl.


----------



## Ravenz (4 Dec 2008)

agreed.. just wish people wouldnt 'devalue' charity in this fashion.. but I do suspect that quite a majority are less interested in the aims of the charity and more in having a freebie time of it... a vain hope that they ask permission of the forum before posting 'begging bowls'


----------



## punkypossum (5 Dec 2008)

I've done the "begging" (if that's what you want to call it) thing on here myself (mainly through a link to justgiving in my signature)...and yes, it might be slightly cheeky, but to be quite honest, I can't see any harm in it. If people are happy to donate, they will - if not, they can simply ignore the thread. It's not like the forum is overrun with people asking for donations and there are no other subjects about. When I did my charity ride, a lot of the people on here were extremely generous and the money went to a good cause - money that would not have been raised had I not posted on here. It's not like anybody is made to feel like they have to give! Plus, it certainly wasn't a way to finance my holidays. Travel, accommodation etc were paid by ME and had nothing to do with the money I raised!!!!


----------



## Arch (5 Dec 2008)

Spot on Punky. I think there's nothing wrong with a link in a sig, and maybe a "hey, I'm doing this..." post - people can easily ignore if they want, and I don't think we're over run with such posts. Maybe it's because I stick to certain sections - are all these charity requests in Ride or something?


----------



## Soltydog (5 Dec 2008)

I've done a couple of charity rides, but not advertised them on here with my begging bowl out (yet ) 
I didn't get a freebie jolly on my bike, as I paid for all my travel, accom & food etc Wouldn't have left much of the funds if i'd claimed all expenses. My next charity ride will probably be LEJOG in a couple of years or so & I doubt i'll raise enough to cover costs of touring for 2 weeks


----------



## goo_mason (15 Dec 2008)

I've not seen any charity donation requests on the forums since Magnatom & I put a donation link in our sigs back in August/Sept for Pedal For Scotland. Where have all the 'begging bowl' requests to go on exotic rides in faraway locations been posted ??

Yes, we were cheeky but we were well known on the forums and no-one complained. In fact, a number of well-known forummers were kind enough to contribute. The cost of entry and transport came out of our own pockets, and I raised over £600 and my work charity committee doubled that (as well as doubling the money raised by two other employees who took part).

As others have said, if people don't want to contribute, they can just ignore the posts (or signatures). 

Hopefully the snow will fall again, not turn to slush and you can get out and play and not resort to morphing into Ebeneezer Scrooge again...


----------



## Ravenz (23 Dec 2008)

goo_mason said:


> I've not seen any charity donation requests on the forums since Magnatom & I put a donation link in our sigs back in August/Sept for Pedal For Scotland. Where have all the 'begging bowl' requests to go on exotic rides in faraway locations been posted ??
> 
> Yes, we were cheeky but we were well known on the forums and no-one complained. In fact, a number of well-known forummers were kind enough to contribute.
> 
> ...



I have just noticed another spammer charity post... I actually APPLAUD  yu guys for taking the time and effort to organise yourselves to raise money... you have all taken the time to post many many many forum entries which builds up a community... I am more disagreeing with the spammer approach of creating 1 entry and then disappearing off... contributing little wit or opinion back into the forum again....it just smacks of 'doing the business' and moving on to the next...
things turned out quite nice for 'ol Eb!


----------



## Chrisz (23 Dec 2008)

Well, at the risk of sounding like one of the very people you have a bug about...........................................


----------



## Arch (6 Jan 2009)

Ravenz said:


> I am more disagreeing with the spammer approach of creating 1 entry and then disappearing off... contributing little wit or opinion back into the forum again....it just smacks of 'doing the business' and moving on to the next...



I suspect that sort of thing will be self regulating, because in the end, we'll want to support people we feel we know, and not so many people will bother to give to someone who just makes one post and buggers off. And of no-one takes any notice of the post, it'll pretty soon just drop off the board...


----------

